# الصــــوت المرتقــب...!!



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2011)

*الصوت المرتقب







*أنا آتي سريعًا ( رؤ 22: 20 )
«أنا آتي سريعًا» .. هذه آخر كلمات لربنا يسوع المبارك، نطق بها في السماء وسجلها الرسول يوحنا. ولنذكر أن الرسول كان «في الروح في يوم الرب» في منفاه بجزيرة بطمس، ويكتب قائلاً: «وسمعت ورائي صوتًا عظيمًا كصوتِ بوقٍ» وكان هو صوت الألف والياء، ابن الله، ربنا يسوع المسيح، وصوته كصوت مياهٍ كثيرة (ع15) لطيفًا قويًا وجليلاً.

ومرة أخرى في ذلك المنفى يسمع الرسول هذا الصوت وتُعطى له رسائل الكنائس السبع، وحينئذٍ يكتب قائلاً: «بعد هذا نظرت وإذا بابٌ في السماء، والصوتُ الأول الذي سمعته كبوقٍ يتكلم معي قائلاً: اصعد إلى هنا فأُريك ما لا بد أن يصير بعد هذا» ( رؤ 4: 1 ).

لقد انفتحت السماء وسمع صوت البوق يقول: «اصعد إلى هنا» وهذا يذكّرنا بإعلان آخر من إعلانات روح الله بواسطة الرسول بولس حيث نجد هتافًا وصوت بوق يدويان معًا: هتاف الرب وصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله «لأن الرب نفسه بهتافٍ، بصوتِ رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله، سوف ينزل من السماء والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولاً. 
ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين سنُخطف جميعًا معهم في السُحب لمُلاقاة الرب في الهواء. وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب» ( 1تس 4: 16 ، 17).

هذا هو الصوت الذي تتوق كنيسة المسيح إلى سماعه: صوت حبيبها، الذي يدعو خاصته إلى نفسه. هذا الصوت سيرِّن مع صوت رئيس الملائكة وصوت بوق الله القدير كأنشودة موسيقية من أناشيد النعمة ”اصعدوا إلى هنا ... تعالوا معي حيث أنا .. انظروا مجدي“ هذا هو معنى الصوت المرتقب.

إن الصوت المُرتقب، الصوت الذي تُشتهى نغمته أكثر جدًا من كل نَغَمة أخرى بواسطة ربوات وربوات من القديسين، إنما هو صوت ذاك الذي وعد قائلاً: «أنا آتي سريعًا».
 وسينطلق ذلك الصوت مدويًا مع صوت رئيس الملائكة وصوت بوق الله، وستكون رسالة ذلك الصوت الحلوة الجذابة العذبة هي «اصعدوا إلى هنا».

آمين، أسرع أيها الرب يسوع وعجِّل ذلك اليوم، وليت خواطرنا كلها تهتف بالقول: 
*«آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع»*.

*منقول*
​


----------



## zezza (16 مارس 2011)

امين يا رب احنا فى انتظارك ..امنحنا حياة الاستعداد الدائم 
شكرا اخويا على الموضوع المعزى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> امين يا رب احنا فى انتظارك ..امنحنا حياة الاستعداد الدائم
> شكرا اخويا على الموضوع المعزى
> ربنا يباركك


*ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

*آمين تعال أيه الرب يســـوع*
*
موضوع  راائع
شكرا أخى أبو تربو
ربن يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2011)

امين 

الرب ليس مثلنا. 

هو مفرط الرقة

 رحوم وطيب ويستجيب

لخائفيه ومحبيه..


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين تعال أيه الرب يســـوع*
> *
> موضوع  راائع
> شكرا أخى أبو تربو
> ربن يبارك حياتك*​


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> الرب ليس مثلنا.
> 
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
سلام ونعمه*


----------

